# الفرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساح؟



## تحملني (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

في البداية أشكر إدارة المنتدى على تخصيص قسم يهتم بهندسة المساحة ووجود مهندسين 

أصحاب خبرة في هذا المجال لدي مجموعة من الأسئلة بما أني جديد على هذا المنتدى 
 أتمنى أن أجد لها جواب من أهل الخبرة.

1- ماهي مهام مهندس المساحة في ( الحقل ) في بداية عمله المساحي هل يكون على 

الجهاز أو رئيس فرقة والموجة لهذه الفرقة أو ماذا ؟ وهل يقوم بعمل الرسومات المرفوعة 

من الحقل بمعنى يكون رسام هندسي أو يجمع بين العمليين؟ وكذلك ماهو دور المساح في 

( الحقل ) ؟

2- ماهو الأفضل بالنسبة لمهندس المساحة في بداية عملة المساحي أن يبداء في الحقل وأنتم 

تعلمون كم هو عمل شاق في الشمس والحرارة ؟أو على برامج الرسم الهندسي أو على 

برنامج GIS ؟


أتمنى يكون هناك نقاش في هذا الموضوع والأستفادة للجميع

تحياتي لكم


----------



## تحملني (7 مايو 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

ولا رد ولا فية مهندس واحد يناقش وينورنا غريبة والله دائم مايتعلق بالمساحة مهجور ليش الله وأعلم

حاولو أنك تردون علي


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

سلامات........ اليك الرد من خبرتي البسطة
يفضل ان يبدا مهندس المساحة بالعمل الحقلي ومن ثم يتحول للعمل المكتبي ليكتسب بعض الخبرة ويتمكن من ربط العمل الحقلي مع المكتبي............. قليل من الشمس والحر لا يضر


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

ممكن اضع رد وهو بسيط لان العمل المساحي ينقسم الي قسمين 
القسم الاول وهو اعمـــــــــال التوقيع وهو الشق الاهم الذب يتطلب الدقة في التوقيع وهذا القسم يلزم تحت تنفيذ المهندس وهذا راي الشخصي 
القسم الثاني وعمال الرفع وهذا معروف لدي الجميع لايحتاج الي المهندس بنسبة 100% وممكن ان يقوم بة المساح


----------



## المهندس ali (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أنا في أعتقادي أن هناك فرق كبير من هذه الفروق 
1- أن المساح أختصصه في الأمور الفنية فقط ويكون عادة في مجال واحد
2- المهندس يعرف كيف يربط الأعمال ببعضها البعض ويخرج عملا ما 
أما بالنسبة للمهندس حديث التخرج فيجب أن يعمل من الصفر أي يعني لو تدرج يكون أفضل 
مجرد رأي أرجوا التصحيح أذا كان هناك خطأ


----------



## الحرش (10 مايو 2007)

أنا أرى أن على المهندس المساح أن يبدا العمل في الحقل أي نعم العمل الحقلي صعب ولكن ضرورة ذلك لكي يبداء مسيرة حياة العملية بنجاح


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

الي اخواتي المهندسبن 
جميع الردود صحيحة ان شــــــــاء الله وهي في الغالب 
انا بداية العمل بنسبة المهندس اي ان التخطيط والتاسيس الخطواط التنفيذ وتنفيذهـــا تبدا من المهندس علي اساس انهو المسئول ان هذة الاعمال المنفذة وكذلك التي يتم على اساسها العمل التالي وشكر اخ الزميل مهندس / Ali وجميع الاخوة وفي البداية الاخوة المشرفين علي وضع هذا القسم وفي النهاية الشكر الي اخ الفاضل تحملني


----------



## تحملني (11 مايو 2007)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا

يعني التدرج مطلوب في العمل الحقلي بالنسبة للمهندس بمعنى يبداء بمسك القامة ثم ينتقل إلى الجهاز ثم موجة لهذة الفرقة وهكذا.

طيب لو بداء مهندس المساحة بداية حياتة العملية في المكتب ثم أنتقل الى الحقل بمعنى ان يبداء بعمل تحميل الأعمال 

في الحقل ورسمها واخراجها على شكل خرائط هل هو جيد بالنسبة له؟


----------



## المهندس ali (12 مايو 2007)

الأخ تحملني 
أنا في أعتقادي الشخصي ليس هناك مشكلة أذا بدأ في المكتب ومن ثم أتقل الى الحقل 
ولكن البدء من العمل من الحقل الى المكتب يكون هذا منطقيا أكثر لعدة أسباب :-
1- اكتساب الخبرة من خلال التعرف على المشاكل التي ستواجهك من خلال العمل الحقلي 
2- أذا عرفت المشاكل التي ستواجهك في الحقل فإن ذلك يساعدك على حسن التخطيط للعمل الحقلي 
3- التقدير الجيد سواء كان التقدير في ( ميزينة مشاريع مساحية - عدد الأجهزة الأزمة - عدد الأشخاص )
4- التعرف على المخاطر التي قد تواجهك


----------



## مصطفى أبوعلم (16 مايو 2007)

بعد السلام عليكم 
لابد ان تبدء اولا فى الحقل عزيزى الفاضل و لاتقول الشمس و الحر بعد فتره قصيره ستصبح صديق للشمس لقد عملت فى السودان انا مصرى ع 
فى السودان و أنا مصرى على فكره لابد ان تبدء السلم من تحت و ليس من فوق تتعرف على جميع مشاكل الحقل
أولا ثم تعمل فى المكتب عندما تكتسب الخبرة فى الحقل لن يستطيع احد ممكن يعمل معك ان يخادع فى الوقت 
أو حجم العمل المكلف به لانك تعرفت على أغلب المشاكل بالحقل على فكره المساحه هى تقريبا الفرع الوحيد
تتميز بإن عمل المكتب أصعب من عمل الحقل فلا تستعجل و اكتسب خبرتك العمليه الفعليه بالموقع ثم استرح
بالمكتب بعدها


----------



## تحملني (17 مايو 2007)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## cath000d (17 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ,

موضوع شيق وانا مع من قال بالتدرج من الميدان إلى المكتب ولكن هنالك نقاط احببت ان اذكرها :

1- انا اعمل منسق بين المساحين وقسم الرسم الهندسي وفي حال حدوث اي خلل في اي منهما لن ينجز عمل مساحي مضبوط اي انه لو رفع المساح بطريقة خاظئة لن يستطيع احد تصحيح خطأه وكذلك مع المرسم فعامل الدقة مطلوب وما اقوله هنا انه في حال عدم توفر عامل التعاون والإخلاص في العمل بين الميدان والمرسم سوف تحدث كوارث بشكل طردي مع اهمية المشروع او العقار .

2- لو عرف المهندس حجم العمل ومدة الإنتهاء منه والعوامل التي لو حصلت لكانت سبب في اعاقة او تقدم العمل سوف يكون اكثر عدلا و سوف يلقى تجاوبا مع العاملين تحته .

3- نفسية المساح امر مهم ومنسي والذكي من ارضى المساح وليس الرسام مثلا لأن الأول يقوم بالعمل في اماكن وظروف واوقات صعبة ودائما معرض للأمراض مثل الجيوب الأنفية وامراض الأذن وحال زيادة الضغط النفسي سوف يتكون لدى المساح الام عضوية لن يستطيع الطبيب العادي معالجتها ففي احد المرات ألّم بي الم في الرأس بعد خمسة شهور عرفت انه من الأذن وبعد ذلك قمت بغسلها وانا الآن بحال جيد والحمد لله .

4- التنظيم وأخذ الحيطة من بعض الموظفين الذين يستغلون الفوضى لكي يستريحوا على حساب زملائهم في العمل .

5- مشكلة المساح الأولى والأخيره انه بالخبرة والعلم يستطيع أن يرتاح فبعد ان كنت اضع الجهاز في اماكن كثيرة والعمل فيها غير دقيق اصبحت اضعه في مواضع قليلة وارصد اكبر عدد ممكن من النقاط واذا راجعت موضوع تبادل الخبرات سوف تعلم ما اقصد .

والله الموفق 
مساح مبتدئ الخبرة 1 سنة


----------



## تحملني (19 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية أخوي بصراحه جميل رايك 

والخبرة مطلوبة في كل الاحوال


----------



## المهندس ali (23 مايو 2007)

أشكر جميعا من شارك في هذا الموضوع بصراحة موضوع مهم ونتمنا من لديه أي معلومة عن هذا الموضوع أن يفيدنا


----------



## falehffb (6 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيكو العافيه جميعا
انا مهندس مساحة خمس سنوات اريد ان اعلمكم ان دراسة الخمس سنوات لا تفيد شئ بدون الحقل
فالترتيب يكون تخرج من الجامعه بعهدا عليك ان تتخرج من الحقل (الميدان) وبعدها المكتب

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 أغسطس 2007)

أنصح المهندسين والمساحين بالعمل بالموقع وفي جميع الظروف الجوية والنفسية لمدة 5 سنوات اضافة الى العمل المكتبي حتى يعرف بالضبط طريقة التنفيذ وخاصة الطرق
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز 
كلمة مساح كانت تطلق في زمن كانت الهندسة لاتخرج مهندس مساحة بل كانت تخرج فني مساحة حيث كانت المساحة جزء من الهندسة المدنية 
اما ان تكون البداية في المكتب او الحقل فهذه تحكمها ظروف العمل يجوز ان تعمل في شركة حوجتها لمهندس المساحة في الحقل ويجوز العكس 
ولكن الافضل ان يبدا مهندس المساحة بالحقل اذا وجد ذلك


----------



## احمد حسن عطية (9 أغسطس 2007)

نعم لا بد ان يبدا المهندس المساح فى الحقل ليكتسب الخبرة اولا


----------



## انجينيرنج (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا​اني وبصورة خاصة اكن للجميع التقدير والإحترام الى كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي استفدنا منه بشكل جميل جدا وان هذه اول مرة اكتب فيها في هذا المنتدى بشكل صريح 
اريد ان اعطي رايي في هذا الموضوع لو سمحتولي وهذا عن خبرتي البسيطة في العمل المساحي .
ان اول ما اقوله ان العمل المساحي ممتع جدا ولكن لظروف الطقس قد يكون صعب 
قد يكون الإنسان في بداية عمله لا يعرف شيئ عنه ففي الدراسة شيئ ولكن في موقع العمل شيئ آخر
والمقصود بالتدريج قد يكون مثلا بدق الأوتاد او الرسم بالجير او مسك القامة اوغيرها من هذه الأعمال الشاقة وهذا افضل في البداية فهو يستفيد منها في المستقبل ويجد نفسه مرتاح جدا فهو يعرف كيفية دق الأوتاد اوغيرها ومن بعد ذلك يبدأ بالتدريج بتسلم مهامه في الأجهزة ففي البداية جهاز ليفل ومن ثم جهاز الثيودولايت ومن ثم التوتل استيشن وبعدها الدوستومات او الجي بي اس وهذا يلزم وقت لابأس به من العمل الدؤوب والشاق وإذا عرف المهندس هذه الأجهزة او غيرها من الأجهزة المتطورة فلا تصعب عليه الأمور أبدا ولا يقع في اي احراج امام رؤسائه في العمل فهذه الأجهزة هي كل شيئ في المساحة لولاها لا يتم العمل بشكل سريع ومنظم وبعد ذلك يتفرغ الشخص للأعمال المكتبية ولكن لا يقع في شركها وينسى كيفية تشغيل الأجهزة.
وهذه هي نصيحتي للجميع فأرجوا من الجميع تصحيح مشاركتي إذا كانت بها أي خطأ.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## انجينيرنج (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا​اني وبصورة خاصة اكن للجميع التقدير والإحترام الى كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي استفدنا منه بشكل جميل جدا وان هذه اول مرة اكتب فيها في هذا المنتدى بشكل صريح 
اريد ان اعطي رايي في هذا الموضوع لو سمحتولي وهذا عن خبرتي البسيطة في العمل المساحي .
ان اول ما اقوله ان العمل المساحي ممتع جدا ولكن لظروف الطقس قد يكون صعب 
قد يكون الإنسان في بداية عمله لا يعرف شيئ عنه ففي الدراسة شيئ ولكن في موقع العمل شيئ آخر
والمقصود بالتدريج قد يكون مثلا بدق الأوتاد او الرسم بالجير او مسك القامة اوغيرها من هذه الأعمال الشاقة وهذا افضل في البداية فهو يستفيد منها في المستقبل ويجد نفسه مرتاح جدا فهو يعرف كيفية دق الأوتاد اوغيرها ومن بعد ذلك يبدأ بالتدريج بتسلم مهامه في الأجهزة ففي البداية جهاز ليفل ومن ثم جهاز الثيودولايت ومن ثم التوتل استيشن وبعدها الدوستومات او الجي بي اس وهذا يلزم وقت لابأس به من العمل الدؤوب والشاق وإذا عرف المهندس هذه الأجهزة او غيرها من الأجهزة المتطورة فلا تصعب عليه الأمور أبدا ولا يقع في اي احراج امام رؤسائه في العمل فهذه الأجهزة هي كل شيئ في المساحة لولاها لا يتم العمل بشكل سريع ومنظم وبعد ذلك يتفرغ الشخص للأعمال المكتبية ولكن لا يقع في شركها وينسى كيفية تشغيل الأجهزة.
وهذه هي نصيحتي للجميع فأرجوا من الجميع تصحيح مشاركتي إذا كانت بها أي خطأ.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عاشق الامواج (19 أغسطس 2007)

على فكره ياجماعه انا مؤيد لرأى الاخ الكريمcathood fs ll;k hsHg; schg
انا على فكره خريج اداب وشعبه عامهمش مساحه
وبدأت اخد دورات للتدريب على الاجهزه المساحيه تفتكر ده ممكن يساعدنى فى الحصول على عمل بغض النظر عن العمل


----------



## المهندس سالم (20 أغسطس 2007)

اما بعد
1- ان المساح يكون عمله في مجال محدد في الحقل 
2- اما المهندس المساح فهو اعم من ذلك فيكون عمله في عدة مجالات مختلفة سواء في العمال المساحية الارضية او انتاج الصور من خلال التصوير الجوي لكي نقوم من خلال هذه الصور انتاج الخريطة لتستفيد منها الجهات التي تحتاج الى هذه الخرائط في انشاء المشاريع الهندسية المختلفة على مختلف المجالات والقطاعات

اما بالنسبة للمهندس المساحة في بداية انتقاله الى الحياة العملية فهو مختلفة تمام عن مجا الدراسة فعليه ان يبدا من الصفر اي خطوة بعد خطوة لكي يكون مهندس ناجح في مجال عمله ويستطيع تطوير قدراته ومهاراته الشخصية فلا باس ان يبد في الاعمال المسح الحقلية وان كان هناك بعض المتاعب التي تحصل له من ظروف الجو القاسية ثم يربط عمله المساحي على جهاز الحاسب ليربط بينهما فيستطيع فيما بعد بين اعماله المخزنة على جهاز الحاسب لكي تساعد وتسهل عليه ليربطها مع نقاط اخر على الحقل قد يحتاج اليها فيما بعد.

وارجو المعذرة ان كنت قصرة في اعطائكم الجواب الشافي لهذا الاسئلة وان اخطاء فلاباس بتصحيح اخطاي وشكرا .


----------



## المهندس سالم (20 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## ahmedlutfi (24 أغسطس 2007)

المساح ذلك الجندي المجهول الذي يبدا المشروع به وينتهي به وعند عمل حفل افتتاح للمشروع ينسى ولا كأنه عمل اي شيء علما بان جميع المهندسين من معماريين او انشائيين يعتمدون اعتمادا مباشرا على المساح والمساح هو الذي يتحمل المسؤوليات وانصح كل مبتديء ان لا يجعل من نفسه ابو العريف ويتحمل مسؤوليه اكبر منه ففي بعض الاحيان خطأ بسيط قد يكلفه مستقبله العملي
واخيرا ارى انه لايوجد فرق في المسؤوليات بين مهندس المساحة والمساح 
اخوكم في الدين معه خبرة 27 سنه مررت بمراحل كثيرة قبل ان اصبح مساح محترف منها (قياس )ثم مسعد مساح ثم مساح متدرب واخيرا مساح 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## سلمان الراوي (25 أغسطس 2007)

يجب ان يكون المهندس في الحقل يكون تحته مساح لاغراض الاعمال المساحية ويكون المهندس عمل واشراف في نفس الوقت


----------



## الراموز (27 أغسطس 2007)

المهندس ali قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أنا في أعتقادي أن هناك فرق كبير من هذه الفروق
> 1- أن المساح أختصصه في الأمور الفنية فقط ويكون عادة في مجال واحد
> 2- المهندس يعرف كيف يربط الأعمال ببعضها البعض ويخرج عملا ما
> ...


 
بالاضافة انه ومن واقع الخبرة فانني قد بدات العمل عند التخرج كمساعد لمهندس الموقع حتى تمكنت من الالمام بالعمل وبعدها اعتمدن على نفسي وهذا لم ينقص من قدري بل عرفت كثير من المعلومات العملية


----------



## حسين العبدلي (27 أغسطس 2007)

في اعتقادي ان الفرق كبير بين مهندس المساحة وبين المساح اي ان المهندس هو الذي يقوم بالاشراف والسيطرة والمسؤل على العمل في الحقل على عكس المساح الذي يقوم الاخير بعملهة بالاستعانة والاتكال على مهندس المساحة


----------



## محمود الناصري (27 أغسطس 2007)

الفرق بين المساح ومهندس المساحه
هو ان المساح بندوره خضره
والمهندس بندوره حمرا
هو سؤال هذا
شوفلك موضوع تستفاد منه الناس
مو ادور كشخه
تحملني


----------



## kmzsrt (29 أغسطس 2007)

بعضكم يعتقد ان هندسة المساحه تنصب في مجال واحد ولايعلم ان المساحه انواع ومجالات مختلفه منها 
- المساحة الارضيه ( وتشمل المباني والطرق وخطوط السكك الحديده وقنوات الصرف وخطوط الخدمات الخ )
- المساحة الجويه او التصويريه
-المساحه البحريه
-نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
-الاستشعار عن بعد
وكل مجال له برامجه واجهزته التي تختص فيه
وغالبا المساح تخصصه ينصب في المساحة الارضيه بخلاف مهندس المساحة
مثل الفرق بين المهندس الانشائي والمراقب الانشائي وهكذا


----------



## باسم المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في أعتقادي أن المساح في الموقع يتحمل مسؤولبة العمل ومسؤولية التوقيع على البيانات اكثر من المهندس ويكون عمل المهندس المكتبي على أساس البيانات المقدمة أليه من قبل المساح وتكون معتمدة 
وهناك فروقات كثيرة لانريد الحديث عنها وشكراً


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 أكتوبر 2007)

على مهندس المساحة ان يتواجد في الحقل وفي المكتب لانه سيكون هو الاول والاخير المسؤول امام مديره الاعلى ويكون هو الموجه لكل الاعمال وكل المساحين يكونون تحت تصرفه
ولو كنت غلطان ارجو التصحيح من قبل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام


----------



## هاني زهير (15 أكتوبر 2007)

يا شباب عايز كتاب يكون فية كيف يتم تصحيح الاخطاء في التوتل استاشن


----------



## يحي محمد حسن (16 أكتوبر 2007)

في رأيي ومن خبرتي العملية الطويلة (23 سنة) في مجال المساحة يجب ان يستمر عطاء مهندس المساحة في الجانب العملي كما هو في الجانب المكتبي وذلك (على سيبل التوضيح) للأسباب التالية:
1-إستمرار نقل الخبرات الميدانية السليمة لأجيال من المهندسين الجدد.
2-التعامل الميداني السلس مع التقنيات المساحية المتطورة بإستمرار.


----------



## احمد ابراهيم زغارى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام على ابناء العروبة واحفاد من انارة الدنيا بعلمهم ياخوا نى سواء بدا فى الحقل او المكتب او فوق السطح المهم ان يسبت نفسه ويكون ناجح فى المكان الموجود به اى لايرضى ان يكون ديكور المهندس راح المهندس جه الامم و البلاد التى تسبقنا بمراحل الان لم يثيرو مثل هذه الاشياء العمل تحت الشمس المحرقة والظروف الصعبة تنشا رجالا يعتمد عليها الوطن ونحن الا ن نحتاج الى هذه العقول التى لاتركن الى المكاتب بل الى الناحية العملية وتزودهابالعلم يؤكد تقدمها وعزيمتها على اثبات ذاتهاشكر اخيكم مهندس احمد ابراهيم زغارى


----------



## عمر الخطيب (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ما هو مجال عمل المهندس المساح في الخارج


----------



## ابو آمنة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهندس أبو آمنة*

اخواني الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم

السلم يحتوي على درجات والطريقة الصحيحة للصعود هي من أول درجة
فمهندس المساحة الذي لا يعرف كيف ينصب جهازا لن يعرف ان يرسم نقطة
بالطبع كل شخص يستطيع رسم نقطة ولكن لن تكون بالمكان الذي يجيده صاعد السلم من أول درجة

تحياتي


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع اللطيف


----------



## COLONEL20000 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان مهندس المساحه درس بالجامعه ووالمساح يكون قدتعلمها


----------



## COLONEL20000 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس يكون مسجل في نقابه المهندسين والمساح طبعا لا


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهم تعمل بجد وفهم ونشاط*

:31: اخواني ممكن يكون قياس بفهم كويس ونشيط وشغيل يشتغل احسن من مساح ومهندس مساحة كسولين وما بعرفوا يشتغلوا
باختصار المساحة هي العمل بالعقل قبل اليد
وما حد يزعل مني هذه هي الحقيقة
تحياتي للجميع :78:


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

كل واحد بينزع عن نفسو التفكير بانو مهندس وذاكر سنين طويلة مش عشان يترمي تحت الشمس وانو اكبر من كده حهيلائي تفكيرو بيوديه باتجاه البداية من الصفر عشان لو معملش كده في يوم من الايام هيكبر بالسن وهيتكسف انو يسأل اسئلة كتيرة حرم روحو منها من البداية
ويادي الكسوف لو نزل الحقل بعد خمس سنين خبرة وعمل واستلمو مساح ومئبلش يديه معلومة وحدة
انزل يبني على الارض واتعلم كل حاجة الارض الوطية تشرب ميتها ومية الارض العالية


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*المساحة موقع وليس مكتب*

اعتقد ان اذا لم يقوم بالعمل بالموقع لن يحس ما يصممة وذلك رايى


----------



## الياس قمصية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
المساحة علم من العلوم الهندسية شأنها في ذلك شأن اي حقل هندسي اخر به مهندسين وبه فنيين وكل حسب مستواه العلمي تكون مسؤوليته
وهناك اعمال مساحية كثيرة لا يستطيع عملها غير المهندس والامثلة كثيرة
1) الرفع المساحي لاغراض تصميم الطرق فالمطلوب من الذي يقوم بالرفع ان يكون عنده معرفة عن التصميم وماهية المعلومات المطلوبة رفعها كذلك تصميم المجاري الخ وهذا العمل بحاجة لمهندس
2)استعمال الاجهزة المساحية فعلى مستعملها ان يكون على معرفة عالية بنظام عملها
وهذا لا يعرفه الا المهندس
3) مهندس المساحة له باع طويل مع زملائه من بقية الاختصاصات وبنسب متافاوتة في تصاميم جميع المشاريع الهندسية خصوصا البنية التحتية
ارجوا ان اكون قد ساهمت في وجهة النظرسيما ان مهنة المساحة تواجه اعتدائات كثيرة عليها من الفنيين والمساحين الخ


----------



## زهير يحيى برهان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اود ان اقول ان على المهندس المساح ان يبدء باعمال الموقع الشاقة وان يتعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة في 
علم المساحة ثم ينتقل الى الاعمال المكتبية لاحقا 
لان مايميز المهندس المساح عن المساح شهادة الباكلوريوس وبما ان هذة الشهادة تاهلة ليكون رئيس فريق يجب ان يكون ملما بكل الاعمال الصعبة والبسيطة لكي يعطي التوجية الصحيح ويكون رئيس فريق ناجح وشكرا للجميع


----------



## falehffb (29 يونيو 2008)

لا تزودوها كثير اليوم ما في فرق كبير بينهم خاصه عند اصحاب العمل 
لان النهم انجاز العمل وليس توزيع المناصب والعمل


----------



## قاسم عبد (1 يوليو 2008)

اما انا فراى يجب ان لا تكون في العمل المساحى اي تدرج لان هذا يخلق الجفوة بين اخواننا المساحين .اي يجب ان يكون دور للكفاءة وليس للشهادة...ومن خلال خبرتى العمليه هناك ارتباط وتعاون بين قسم المساحة
اكثر من بقيه الاقسام......
مع الاعتذار للجميع


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## المهندس عمر يوسف (1 يوليو 2008)

انا خريج جديد مهندس مساحه
شكرا لكم على النصائح

واتمنى ان اصعد السلم خطوة تلو الاخرى


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المجاهد عمر (4 يوليو 2008)

انا لا اجد فرق بين مهندس المساحه والمساح لان المساح درس المساحه منالناحيه العمليه والمهندس درس ا لمساحه من الناحيه الهندسيه فكل منهم يجهل ما يعلمه الاخر اما بالنسبه للاجهزه او عمل الحقل فالافضليه للخبره والاحتكاك
وهذا ري شخصي يتفق معي البعض او يختلف


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يسعدني يا اخواني ان تكون اول مشاركه لي فانا جديد والفرق ما بين المساح ومهندس المساحه هو التالي
مهندس المساحه 
القدره على التخطيط السليم للاعمال المساحيه
القدره على توزيع الاعمال المساحيه للفرق الميدانيه
القدره على التعامل مع جميع البيانات الميدانيه
القدره على حل المعضلات المساحيه
المساح
التعامل مع الاجهزه المساحيه الميدانيه
القدره على تنفيذ الاعمال الميدانيه كافه


----------



## ABO-MANAR (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع يحتاج للكثير من النقاش ويا حبذا لو شارك المهندسين ذوي الخبرة


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر و يعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## sief84 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يا أهل علم المساحة...... كلنا في مركب واحد فالعمل المساحي لا يمكن ان يستغني عن مهندس المساحة ولا المساح فالمساحة في حاجة إلي كلا منهما ...... و بما انني مساح خريج المعهد الفني الصناعي للري والصرف و المساحة بالهرم دفعة 1993 وكملت دراستي بكلية هندسة جامعة الزقزيق ببنها (فرع شبرا) دفعة 1998 التي اصبحت الأن تسمي كلية الهندسة جامعة بنها و مقرها شبرا كما هي . 

لذلك يمكن ان أشهد شهادة لله بما انني مررت بالمرحلتين ..... بصراحة بالرغم من أنني اتباهي بأنني خريج معهد المساحة و أنني استفدت منه الكثير...... فمنه تعلمت مباديء المساحة علي يد اساتذة أفاضل (م/ محمد عاطف و م نادية سامي غالي و م. وديع و م مصطفي نصر ورحمه الله م حمدي صبحي و غيرهم الكثير من لهم فضل علي) و لهم خبرة نظرية وعملية في هذا العلم فتعلمت ما معني كلمة مساحة ..... كيفية عمل خريطة مساحية.... كيفية استخدام بعض انواع الأجهزةالقديمة منها والحديثة وكذلك انواع الخرئط من عدة نواحي من حيث (الغرض المستخدم منه و مقاييس الرسم ..... الخ) و في الحقيقة هذا اساسي 
وكنت معتقد عند تخرجي من المعهد ان هذا كل شيء في المساحة وكنت اتسأل ماذا تضيف لي كلية الهندسة فأنا اعرف كل شيء عن المساحة وعن انواعها وكيفية استخدام اجهزتها المساحية والخ و سوف اظل خمس سنوات اخري لماذا .
ولكن كانت المفاجئة عندما االتحقت بهندسة شبرا بأشياء اخري كثيرة لم تكن في الحسبان. 

تعلمت في الكلية 
أولاً: اللغة الأنجليزية فكانت الدراسة في السنة الأعدادية حتي البكالوريوس باللغة الأنجليزية لجميع المواد وحتي الأمتحانات كانت باللغة الأنجليزية ويلزم الأجابة عليها ايضاً بنفس اللغة .... و كان ذلك ليست بمجرد شكل اجتماعي للمهندس ولكن حتي يمكننا ان نطلع علي جميع المراجع الموجودة لأن المرجع العربية محدودة جداً في هذا العلم ونتعرف علي ما هو جديد من حيث اختلاطنا بالخبراء الأجانب وهذه الخطوة كنت افتقدها في المعهد و هذا ليس تقصير من معهدي ولكن مدة الدراسة سنتين غير كافي لهذا.

ثانياً: مواد لم يتم دراستها من قبل ( نظرية الأخطاء - الأستشعار عن بعد - مباني - انشأت - كارتوجرافي - فلك - طرق- إدارة مشروعات - فوتوجرامتري - جيوديسية - طوبوغرافية ..... الخ) فلخريج المعهد ان يقول اني درست بعض هذه المواد ..... فأقول له في كل قسم من المعهد يدرس جزء من هذه المواد ولكن لم تدرسه كلها مجتمعة وذلك فرق لأن هذه المواد لها صلة ببعضها فلا يمكن اخذ جزء والأستغناء عن الأخر ..... لأنه في عمل لك لو تم أعطائك لوحة مساحية جوية مثلاً وانت مساحة عامة تقول ليس تخصصي والعكس صحيح لو تم أعطائك احداثيات في نظام Gps 84 ويريدها في نظام Utm مثلاً فتقول انا ليست مساحة عامة . والبعض يقول لي ان هناك برامج تعمل هذه الأشياء الأن ....فمن الأحري ان اعرف ماذا تفعل هذه البرامج حتي يمكن التعامل معها لأن الخوة الواحدة في البرنامج كما نعرف تعطينا مثلاً احداثي خطاء ونحن نفهم ما معني خطاء بالمساحة أي كل ما يترتب علي خطاء وهذه كارثة.

و للحديث بقية .


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي وانا قد استفدة من المشاركه


----------



## يحي محمد حسن (8 نوفمبر 2008)

المساح ومهندس المساحة مكملان لبعضهما البعض والعلاقة بينهما شبيهة بالعلاقة بين ممرض او ممرضة وطبيب أو جراح ماهر، ومن أراد المزيد من تحديد أوجة الأختلاف بينهما فلديَّ المزيد.

أكديمي وإستشاري مساحة جيوديسية ومساحة الـ Gps


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamory (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تامر مهندس مساحة بعمل فى ليبيا وديه اول مشاركة ليا فى الموقع الجميل ده 
انا من وجهة نظرى ان مفيش فرق كبير بين المساح ومهندس المساحة انا شايف ان المفروض المساح هو الا يقوم بالاعمال المكتبية لانه هو الا رافع وهو الا عامل الشغل كلة وكمان هيطلع الشغل ادق من مهندس المساحة الا قاعد فى المكتب لان مهما كانت خبرة مهندس المساحة فى الاعمال المكتبية مش هيقدر يتخيل الموقع المراد رسمة يعنى انا مثلا 
بقوم بأعمال الرفع وبألاعمال المكتبية لان العمل المساحة هو اساس الشغل 
اتمنى ان يكون رئيى عجبك ومكنش طولت عليكم


----------



## مم غلاب (12 مايو 2009)

علشان تبقى مهندس شاطر اتبع الاول ان تجعل الثقة فيك لابعد الحدود وان تكون فكرة واسعة فى مجال الاجهزة سواءابتداء من اعمال الميزان والتوتال لكى لاتقع فى ورطة قد يسببها لك مساح وانت لاتدرى وان تكون ملم بجميع البرامج التى تساعدك فى عملك مثل الاتوكاد و لاند وبرامج الربط بين التوتال والكمبيوتر ولا فرق بعد كدة ان تبدا من الشمس او لمكتب المهم تتكون عندك فكرة الشغل ولا مانع ان تبدا مهندس صغير وبعد كدة هتاتى فرص احس بكتير المهم تعرف جميع الحجات اللى فاتت دى وخلاص وربنا يوفق ان شاء الله اخوك مساح مصرى


----------



## g_o_l (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا على خبراتكم المفيده


----------



## مهندس ربيع الجيوشى (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ومشكورين على ارائكم ونصيحتكم الغالية واسمحو لى ان اشارككم فى هذا الموضوع الشيق
اولا لماذا تتجاهلون دور المساح بهذا الشكل فلى تجربة عملية اود ان اطرحها عليكم
فلقد بدأت حياتى العملية (مساعد مساح)وذلك اثناء الدراسة ثم تدرجت فى العمل مع اكتسابى الخبرات العملية عن طريق كل المساحين اللذين قابلتهم .الى ان اصبحت مساح كفاءة وكان ذلك قبل ظهور الأجهزة الحديثة
وكان دور المهندس مقتصر على ادارة وتوزيع المساحين
ولكن كان المساح هو اللذى يعمل كل شئ فى الموقع
والان وللة الحمد مع اكتسابى خبرات كبيرة فى البرامج المساحية والأجهزة المتطورة اصبحت مديرا لقسم المساحة فى احدى الشركات الكبيرة وفى مشروع كبير فى مصر
كل ذلك تم بفضل اللة اولا ثم بحبى للعمل وبالاصرار على التطوير
جزاكم اللة كل خير ووفقكم اللة لما فية الخير


----------



## mostafa afify (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة : 
اولا انا مهندس مساحة خريج هندسة شبرا دفعة 2006 واعتقد ان هناك فرق بين مهندس المساحة و المساح حيث ان مهندس المساحة هو المسؤل الاول عن سير العمل فى الموقع و انهائة فى المكتب اما بالنسبة لبدء العمل فى الموقع فانا بدات العمل فى الموقع اولا من ايام الكلية ثم فى المقاولين فى مجال الطرق و تعلمت ايضا العمل المكتبى ايضا فانة من الجيد البدء العمل فى الموقع لفهم سير العمل و المعلومات التى يجب ان تقدم لانهاء العمل المكتبى


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

اظن الفرق العملي مش كبير بلد بتاعت شهادات صحيح


----------



## اللورد جميل (17 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة في الله:
أنا العبد الفقير مساح خريج معهد متوسط هندسي قسم المساحة سوريا حلب أود أن ابين للسادة المهندسين أنني الأن امتلك شركة اعمال مساحية وادير واعمل كافة العمليات المتعلقة بالمساحة فأرجو منكم الابتعاد عن النظرة الفوقية والكلام بأن المساح لا يستطيع العمل الا بالحقل وعلى الاجهزة غير صحيح ابدا وانما كل شخص لديه قدرات فمن الممكن أن ترى مهندس فاشل ومهندس ناجح وبنفس الوقت مساح ناجح ومساح فاشل وتحياتي لكل الاخوة المهندسين والمساحين على حد سواء


----------



## حسام حسنين (30 يونيو 2009)

راي الشخصي ان المساح هو روح الموقع وهناك من يقول ان عمليه التوقيع تحتاج مهندس مساحه مع العلم ان معظم المساحين هم الذين يعطوا الخبره لمهندسين المساحه الشق الثاني ان كميه المعاناه للمساح تختلف حسب نوع المشروع فمثلا مشاريه الصرف والمياه والطرق تحتاج لمجهود شديدوالاسكان اقل منهم والله المعين اخوكم حسام مساح


----------



## الكوماندا 1 (8 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تتعمل نقابه للمساحين


----------



## مساح شرم (9 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من جد وجد ولو بعد حين
انا مساح وخبرتى 3 سنوات انا الان اعمل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه والحمد لله يوجد معى مهندس مساحه لايعلم الكثير مما اعلمه فالخبره والتجديد فى طريقه العمل والبحث عن كل ماهو جديد فى المجال يساعد الانسان منا على التميز انا الحين فى المشروع الذى اعمل به اقوم باعمال الموقع ورسم الاسكتشات الخاصه بالموقع وحساب كميات حفر وردم الموقع فعليك التركيز فى العمل والتجديد من مهارتك والبحث عن كل جديد فى مجال المساحه من برامج واجهزه 
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ليث عيسى (10 يوليو 2009)

انا مهندس مساحة 5سنوات 
طبعا رايي بالموضوع هاد انه اول شي يبدا مهندس المساحة بالعمل الميداني site engineer بحيث يعمل على الاجهزة المساحية لكن يجب ان يتمتع بالشخصية الخاصة والمميزة له بانه مهندس حيث يستطيع تحليل واستنتاج وحل مشكلة بالموقع وهذا ما يمكن ان يتميز به المهندس عن المساح انه يحلل بطريقة هندسية اكبر من المساح على الرغم انه لا نستطيع اخذ حق المساح صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة في انه يستطيع التحليل وبطريقة هندسية لخبرته ونادرا ما يوجد امثال هؤلاء المساحين 
وبعد ذلك يتوجه للعمل المكتبي او يربط عمله الميداني بعمله المكتبي لكي يستطيع احتواء الامور التصميمية المكتبية والميدانية ويحللها بالطريقة الهندسية ةايجاد الحلول للاخطاء التي من الممكن ان يواجهها


----------



## eng.m.soltan (10 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع مش مجرد مساح ومهندس مساحه الموضوع انه لازم يكون فى تناسق فى العمل بين المساح ومهندس المساحه وانجح المهندسين اللى قابلتهم كانوا اصلا مساحين


----------



## imad kharma (30 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز:
واجهتني مشكلة التعريف بالمهندس والتعريف بالمساح من بداية عملي
للأسف أن المساحة لا تعطى الأهمية بالمشاريع وجميع المنهندسين يعتبرون المساحة شي خدمي ويمكن بأي وقت جلب مساح إلى الموقع وانهاء المشكلة
برأي الشخصي مهندس المساحة هو المسؤول عن الاشراف على جميع أعمال المساحية الحقلية والمكتبية


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (30 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حسب راي المتواضع فاني ارى ان المهندس المساحة يجب ان يبدا من الحقل لمدة 5 سنوات متنوعة في المشاريع
ومن ثم يربط الامور المكتبية في الحقلية وبالتالي كلما زاد في الخبرة الميدانية زاد في المعرفة المساحية المتنوعة
كون هذا العلم لاينتهي عند حد ما .
حتى المساح له عمر افتراضي في الاعمال الحقلية وبالتالي المفروض ان يقوم بتطوير نفسة في كافة الاعمال المكتبية


----------



## w1000 (30 يوليو 2009)

المساح سهل جدا يكمل هندسه وفيه كليات هندسه بتقبل الفنيين


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (4 أغسطس 2009)

ان المهندس مساحه ضروري ان يتعرض لأشعة الشمس ولأكتساب الخبره من واقع الحال وليس الجلوس وراء المكتب وتحت السقف والمكيف هذا رأي صحب عملي


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (4 أغسطس 2009)

ان المهندس مساحه ضروري ان يتعرض لأشعة الشمس ولأكتساب الخبره من واقع الحال وليس الجلوس وراء المكتب وتحت السقف والمكيف هذا رأي حسب عملي


----------



## w1000 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*المستحيل ممكن*

السلام عليكم

للساده المساحين ممكن انك تمل هندسه وانا من الناس اللي كملوا هي الدراسه صعبه شويه وبتاخد اكتر من 3سنوات لكن بالجد والتعب تستطيع ان تحصل علي ما تريد

والذي يريد ان يعرف الطريق يراسلني علي الاميل [email protected]


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (4 أغسطس 2009)

اولا شكرا ع طرح هذا النقاش
من خلال تجربتي الخاصة فقد عملت في الحقل اولا حيث يجب على كل مهندس مساحة معرفة خفايا العمل المساحي مثل العمل على كافة اجهزة المساحة " العادية والديجتال واخرها gps" وبعد مرور سنتين انتقلت للعمل المكتبي حيث قمت بكافة الاعمال من دراسة وتصميم وتنزيل داتا مساحية من والى الاجهزة المساحية 
وبالتالي فالبنسبة لي العمل المساحي عندي متعة وفن " اولا تجهيزات مكتبية عمل مكتبي خفيف لترتيب العمل الحقلي ومن ثم الاعمال الحقلية وبعدها تاتي الداتا المساحية للمعالجة النهائية واخراج العمل النهائي بافضل حلة 

منه نستنتج المساح ومهندس المساحة جزءان لاينفصلان

وشكرا


----------



## eng_mohamedrizk (11 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا يا باشا هناك فرق شاسع لأن مهندس المساحة هو اللي بيشغل المساح 
وهذا للعلم فقط وليس الإ


----------



## w1000 (12 أغسطس 2009)

فيه جامعات ممكن تكمل وتبقي مهندسوانا كملت واصبحت مهندس ولي وضع جميل


----------



## خالد تقي محمد (13 أغسطس 2009)

أولا المساحه المساحه هي شيء هام جدا" في العالم الآن 
ثانيا" لكي تصل إلي أعلي الدرجات العمليه لابد أن تتعب في الموقع وتتابع كل شيء
ثالثا" متابعه التكنولوجيا بكل أنواعها من أتوكاد إلي أوفيس وgps و gis وبرامج الحصر وخلافه
رابعا" أن تكون إنسان قيادي 
وشكرا"


----------



## kbr_1000 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا احمد ممكن اعرف عنوان الفني للري والصرف والمساحة واستصلاح الأراضي بالجيزة


----------



## المدرمين (23 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يوجد فرق بين المهندس والمساح فكلهما يربطون الشغل ببعضة ده من وجهة نظري


----------



## يحي محمد حسن (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مع إحترامي لكل فنيي المساحة أككر هنا بوجود البون الشاسع بين قدرات وطبيعة عمل كل من مهندس المساحة وفني المساحة أو المساح، فمهندس المساحة قادر على القيادة والمساح يتبع فقط.


----------



## HASSAN180778 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

والله كل الكلام ده جميل وبالرغم من كده انا اعرف مساحين يجيدون العمل فى الحقل والمكتب بمستوى ممتاز
الموضوع موضوع ممارسه وخبره علشان كده لازم تكون البدايه فى الحقل سواء للمهندس او للمساح وبعدين كل واحد واجتهاده


----------



## مجدي1963 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

المساح ومهندس المساحة مكملان لبعضهما البعض
انا من وجهة نظرى ان مفيش فرق كبير بين المساح ومهندس المساحة انا شايف ان المفروض المساح هو الا يقوم بالاعمال المكتبية لانه هو الا رافع وهو الا عامل الشغل كلة وكمان هيطلع الشغل ادق من مهندس المساحة الا قاعد فى المكتب


----------



## ahmad albna (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
ليس هناك فرق كبير بمعنى الفرق بين م/ المساحة والمساح . فكلا الطرفين يتساوى في الموقع علماً ان بعض الاعمال ذات الظروف الصعبة والسيئة لا يقوم المهندس بتنفيذها كونة مهندس ولكن ينفذها المساح كونة مساح ,اما بالنسبة بالعمل المكتبي فهو تكملة لاعمال الموقع من رفع ,وتوقيع, وحسابات ,وبعض البرامج على الكمبيوتر ,حيث يقوم بها المساح ’’’’’’ لاكثر ولا اقل ’’’’’ هذا من وجهة نظري الخاص .


----------



## adel104 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوكم مهندس مساحة بنظام 5 سنوات ، بعدها عملت بالسودان لمدة 5 سنوات بالبلدية و لكن لم تكن هنالك أجهزة و لم يكن هناك من هو أمامي لآخذ منه الخبرة لذا كانت خبرتي فقط في الميزان و الشريط .
بعدها قدمت إلى الخليج و عملت بشركة مساحة لمدة 5 سنوات ، و نسبة لوجود الإمكانيات (الأجهزة كلها) فقد تعلمت بسرعة و اعتبرت هذه الشركة هي (الجامعة) الفعلية .
لذا البداية الأفضل من أول السلم كما تفضل الأخوة ، و قد لاحظت أن الشركة عينت( أوتوكاد أوبريتر ) للعمل المكتبي ولكن الأخطاء كانت كبيرة و كثيرة لأن( أوتوكاد أوبريتر ) ليس له خبرة في الميدان (الحقل).
و كما تفضل الأخوة فإن مهندس المساحة يمكنه العمل في كل مجالات المساحة (أرضية ، بحرية ، جوية،....... إلخ ) و لكن فني المساحة غير


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا مهندس المساحة تخصص اية المساحة انواع
1 -مساحة انشائية 
2-مساحة طرق
3-خطوط مياه وصرف وخطوط مياة
4- مساحة مناجم 
5-مساحة انفاق
كل شى فى المقاولات يبدا اولا بالمساحة 
اساس اى شى ان يبا بالتدريج والتدريج فى الموقع واية المانع انة يبدا بمسك القامة ده فى حد ذاتة تعليم لكى يكون مهندس ادرى ناجح


----------



## محموداسد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الفرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساحة هو اولاانا مهندس المساحة اجتهد ودرس هندسةواما المساح لم يدرس سوي سنتان فلنتصور ماهي الخبرة بينهما وذللك من حيث سنين الدراسةفسوف نجدها في النهاية كبيرة جداولكن في النهاية اقولانا مهندس المساحة والمساح مكملين لبعضهم البعض ولا يمكن لاحد منهم ان يستغني عن الاخر


----------



## مساح المحاور (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى انا ارى انه الفرق بين المساح ومهندس المساحه الشهاده فقط والموضوع معتمد على الجداره فى الموقع


----------



## محمودعبدالفتاح علي (18 يناير 2010)

المفروض الحقل اولا للجميع ومن يقول ان المساح في الحقل فقط فهذا اعذروني خطأ لان المساح وليس مهندس المساحه يمكن ان يعطي في المكتب ما اعطاه في الحقل وشكرا


----------



## م / حسام الشوادفى (18 يناير 2010)

ردا على السؤال .......
من حيث العمل فى الحقل او المكتب فى بداية عمل مهندس المساحه 
الافضل من وجهة نظرى وانا خبره فى هذا المجال من اعوام ان تبدأ بنزولك الحقل حتى تتعرف على العمل 
الفعلى من واقع الطبيعه وتتدرب وتتعرف على بعض الصعاب والمشاكل التى تواجهك اثناء العمل فى الحقل
حتى تيسر لك العمل المكتبى فيما بعد ,, وحتى تكون مستوعب ومتخيل ما تنجزه من اعمال مكتبيه ورسومات وخرائط 
فى المكتب وكأنك فى العمل الحقلى وشكرا ......


----------



## mostafammy (20 يناير 2010)

الفرق بينهم فى الشهاده فقط اما فى العمل فيتوقف الفرق على الخبره والعمل الجيد واليومين دول الشركات مش بتدور على شهادات بتدور على اللى يدى شغل سواء كان مهندس او اخصائى او فنى او عامل المهم العمل الجيد الذى لا يوجد به أخطاء ( هذا من وجهت نظرى وعلى حسب ما شفت فى الشركات السعوديه ) وهذا هوا الفرق الشهاداااااااااات ودى ممكن نشتريها بالفلوس اما الخبره مستحيل تعرف تجيبها غير بعملك


----------



## volcano222 (22 يناير 2010)

*المشكلة فى عقدة النقص اللى عند اخوانا المساحين وهل يستوى الذين يعملون والذين لا يعملون بقى المساح ابو 50 % فى الثانوية العامة هيتساوى بواحد ذاكر وطلع عين اهلة فى الثانوية العامة لحد ما جاب مجموع دخلة هندسة (فوق 90% )

وبعدين فلقتونا بشغل الحقل اللى هو محدش بيعرف يعملو غير المساحين انتا مش بتتكلمو على التوتل والجى بى اس المهندس احسن من المساح فيهم لانه معاه لغة ودقتة احسن من المساح واسرع من المساح فى الرفع والتوقيع وعارف هو عاوز اية من شغلة
والمساح لما الجهاز بيطلعلوا اى رساله تحذيرية لاى سبب ما بيقف قدامها ويغنيلة لحد ما يجيلة الفرج اللى هو ........ 

ناهيك لما اى مشكلة بيبقى السبب فيها المساح المساح يقولك انا مليش دعوة عندك مهندس مسئول هناك روح كلمه متكلمنيش انا طيب فين دلوقتى المساحين اللى شايلين الطين ولا الشغل طول مهو ماشى زى الفل يبقى المساح هو النجم والمهندس كخه ولما الشغل يبقى فية مشكلة عندك مهندس روحو كلموه هو المسئول 

اما بخصوص برامج الكمبيوتر طبعا المهندس هيكون احسن لان استيعابة افضل من المساحين لمليون سبب والبرامج موجوده واخوانا المساحين موجوده 
ومحدش يقولى خبره الموقع لما تيجى تعمل مقارنة خليك عادل متجيبش واحد معهد خريج عشر الاف سنه امام واحد خريج هندسة دفعه سنته (لسة بالسلوفانه) لا قارن بين مهندس خبره عشر سنين ومساح خبره عشر سنين واتفرج على الفرق

للاسف ان المساحين اللى بتتكلم دى لم يقابلو حتى الان المهندس اللى يملى عينهم وده للاسف عيب المهندسين لان من غير تطوير مش هيبقى خريج المعهد احسن منه لا ده هيبقى خريج دبلوم تجاره احسن منه 

وبعدين المشكلة كلها فى انه يتنادى للمساح بباش مهندس يا سيدى ما سواقين المايكروباص بيتنادى ليهم بباش منهندز

وبعدين ما نغير صيغة السؤال لصاحب الموضوع ونقول هل معهد المساحة افضل ام كلية هندسة شبرا قسم مساحة افضل 
او نقول حاجه تانية مادام المساح بيقوم بنفس دور مهندس المساحة يبقى يا اما نلغى المعهد او نلغى كلية الهندسة ولو كنت مسئول هتلغى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هما بره بيتقدموا عننا ليه لان فى حاجه اسمها التخصص فلو كل واحد التزم بحدود وظيفتة وطور نفسة فيها هيبقى احسن الناس فى مجاله اما انا احسن ولا المهندس احسن يبقى ربنا يسهله وبعدين المساح اللى شايف نفسة احسن من المهندس ومعاه فلوس ربنا يزيده ما يروح يفتح مكتب مساحة ويشغل تحت ايده عشرين مهندس وميزعلش نفسه 
وفى الاخر وليس باخر ان لكل مجتهد نصيب وان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 

ومحدش يزعل منى بس ردود المساحين مستفزه والكلام ده على اساس ان احنا رؤسائهم فى الشغل فلازم يبقى قى شوية احترام لرئيسك فى الشغل والا الدنيا هتبقى فوضى*


----------



## خبرة واسعة (27 فبراير 2010)

طيب انا الي رأي مختلف تماما عن كل اللذي قيل
انا برأيي انو المساح الحقيقي (جني اللعبة)هو اللي واقف على العاكس (البريزم)أو اللي بسموها العصا
تانيا انا مهندس مساحة ولما بيقابلني واحد بيسألني شو بتشتغل بقولو مساح
وحاليا شغال بمشروع انشاءات ضخم وشكله مميز ومرتفع وبيحتوي مخروط دائري دقة الاستلام +-2 ملم
ثالثا صدقوني لما تخرجت اشتغلت على العاكس في مسح القرى لمدة سنة ونص وكنت معتبر حالي انو اهانة لألي لكن
والأن عمري36 سنة ولما بشتغل بالرفوعات المساحية بجيب حدا يوقف على التوتال( فني_ مساح _ واحد معو ثانوية .....)
بصفرله الجهاز وبتأكد له من احداثيات الوقوف والتوجيه وبعدين بقولو سدد على العاكس واضغط زر الحفظ وبروح اخد العاكس انا وماشي فيها لأنوبعديييييييييين لفهمت كلام المهندسين القدامى انو المساح الحقيقي اللي ماسك العاكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي بالنسبة للرفوعات
بالنسبة للمبنى اللي انا شغال فيه دقة الاستلام +-2ملم وطبعا في عاكس صغير ودقيق جدا من شان هيك مشاريع بس لولا اللي ماسك البريزم فهيم وحاسس بالمسؤولية لكنت وقفتو على الجهاز ومسكت العاكس انا مكانو


----------



## الهربيطى2 (11 مارس 2010)

وأنا شغال فى السعوديه وشايف أن المساح العبء الكبير عليه لأنه بيقوم بجميع الأعمال فى الموقع والمكتب وهو له رائيه أكبر من المهندس بالنسبه للموقع


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شايف ان المهندس لا يزيد عن المساح الا 3سنوات يقضيها فى جمع المعلومات اللى اساسها معهد المساحه اللى بيعطيها للطلبه ولكن بالايجاز فانا خريج معهد المساحه 1997على يد المهندس /مصطفى نصر رحمة الله عليه وكان يدرس لنا مساحة المدن ويعتمد مشروع التخرج ومن عرف هذا الرجل لن ينساه وايضا م/ناديه سامى غالى 0الميزانيه)وكل المهندسين والدكاتره اللى كانو بيدرسو لنل فى المعهد كانو بيدرسو فى هندسة شبرا والقاهره وكان طلبة الهندسه بيجو للمعهد علشان يتمرنو على الاجهزه المساحيه اللى مش موجوده فى كلياتهم ولكن انا من الناس اللى كان نفسهم يكملو للهندسه ولكن تقديرى كان جيد بالسنتين لانى لما رايت المهندس يرتقى فى الوظيفه والمساح لا يرتقى


----------



## تيتو محمد الروبى (19 أبريل 2010)

بعد السلام عليكم
ينقسم العمل المساحى الى القسمين
1- الرفع المساحى وهو عبارة عن رفع كل شى متعلق بالموقع من الطبيعة الى الوحة + المزانيت وفي هذا القسم لابد
ان يكون العمل بالموقع اولا ثم يتم تفريغ الدتا فى المكتب
2- اعمال التوقبع وهى توقيع النقط من الوحة التنفيذية الى الموقع فى الطبيعه وفى هذا الحال يكون العمل المكتبى اولا
3-العمل المساحى عمل تعونى جدا ولهذا تسمى بالفرقة المساحية
وفى النهاية اتمنا ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## كمال المرزوح (20 أبريل 2010)

انا ارى انه يبدا مهندس المساحة كما يبدأ المساح من الصفر اي من الامساك بالبرزم وهذا مجرد رأي اكتساب خبرة وحتى يبقى مقاوم للحر


----------



## كمال المرزوح (20 أبريل 2010)

طبعا حديث التخرج


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

انا من رايي انها تعتمد على عقل الانسان ذاته بين المساح و مهندس المساحة فكثير من المساحين اليوم يعملون على اغلب الاجهزة و البرامج بكفاءة جيدة


----------



## ahmedhalim41 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس المساحه ممكن ان يكون مساح وهذا ياتي بالعمل في الموقع كثيرا اي علي الاجهزه وطرق حل مشاكل الموقع
لكن صعب علي المساح ان يكون مهندس مساحه
وفي كلا الحالتين لايمكن لاي منهما الاستغناء عن الاخر
وهذا رأيي


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كل له عمله
رغم اني لم اشاهد مره مهندس مساحه وليس لي فكره عن طبيعه عمله
اما المهندس المدني فلا غنى له عن المساح


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
انا علي رأس مكتب هندسي منذ مايقارب عشرون سنة ومعي مساح قام بتدريب كل مهندسي المساحة بالمكتب علي جميع الاجهزة من طيب الذكر (kern2) الي العملاق(gps leica 1230) ومن جنسيات مختلفة واعتبره اقدر واغزر علما واكثر نشاطا منهم جميعا.........اترك التعليق لكم


----------



## مهندسة2002 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لا عاب فاكم جميعا ، فعلا فأنا مهندسة مدنية و أحب العمل الميداني و انا اقف خطوة خطوة مع المساح في الموقع فهو أكبر مني و له خبرة أكثر مني في مجال عمله و أنا التي استفاد منه ليس هو ، وواجبي هو أن أقرأ له الخريطة و المناسيب و أوضحها و هو ( ما شاء الله ) يحفظها و يفهمها و يطبقها على الموقع مثل المطلوب ، يتبقى فقط تعديلات على المسافات حين نريد التعديل على الموقع أو في البنايات و ما شابه ، و لولا المساح الماهر ماكان عملي جيدا ، من قال إن المساح خلف الكواليس ، بالعكس و من قال هو يتعب اكثر من المهندس ، ارجو من الجميع ان يستبعدو المقارنة بين أعضاء الفريق الميداني فلكل منا عمله وواجبه و نحن نعمل مثل النحل في خلية واحدة لكن تبقى أنه لا بد لكل مشروع ان يكون هناك شخص مسؤول عنه ، سواء بالأخطاء أو بالاشياء الجيدة الصحيحة و اكيد هو المهندس لأنه حلقة وسط بين الكادر الفني في الموقع و الكادر الاداري و الفني في الشركة او الدائرة و لا ننسى فانه في اللجنة الواحدة يوجد على الاقل 3 مهندسين يكون واحد فقط رئيس اللجنة 
بارك الله جهودنا و جهودكم و رزقنا الله الرزق الحلال


----------



## mostafammy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

volcano222 قال:


> المشكلة فى عقدة النقص اللى عند اخوانا المساحين وهل يستوى الذين يعملون والذين لا يعملون بقى المساح ابو 50 % فى الثانوية العامة هيتساوى بواحد ذاكر وطلع عين اهلة فى الثانوية العامة لحد ما جاب مجموع دخلة هندسة (فوق 90% )
> 
> وبعدين فلقتونا بشغل الحقل اللى هو محدش بيعرف يعملو غير المساحين انتا مش بتتكلمو على التوتل والجى بى اس المهندس احسن من المساح فيهم لانه معاه لغة ودقتة احسن من المساح واسرع من المساح فى الرفع والتوقيع وعارف هو عاوز اية من شغلة
> والمساح لما الجهاز بيطلعلوا اى رساله تحذيرية لاى سبب ما بيقف قدامها ويغنيلة لحد ما يجيلة الفرج اللى هو ........
> ...


 
فرحان اوى بهندسه شبرا اهى هتنباع وهتنقل للمعهد العلى للتكنولوجيا بنها مع الاحتفاظ بسياده المعهد وهيبقى اسمها المعهد العالى للمساحه والتكنولوجيا احنا كدا يا مصريين بندور على الفرق مع انى قولتلك ممكن الظروف تكون اقوى من اى حد وتخليه ميكملشى فى كليه وتخليه يكمل فى معهد انا معايا معهد وبفضل من الله اشتغلت فى ارامكو وشركه الكهرباء السعوديه بأبها ومساح خريج معهد مساحه مش مهندس ومش بقول انى احسن واحد لا فى ملايين احسن منى بكتير بس دى مش طريقه حوار هوا المساح ابو خمسين فى الميه يابشمهندس انت احسن من ميت مساح مدام انت جيبت 100% فى الثانويه العامه والمساح جاب 50 % علشان 50% فى الميه دول المساح وحش كوخه انا قابلت مهندس كندى والله العظيم بيقولى فى كندا المساح راتبه ضعف راتب المهندس دا ده عندهم فى كندا مش هنا فى الملتقى والحمد لله الكليه بتنباع وهيبقى الكل سواسيه علشان محدش يقول المساح ابو 50% ونيجى للاحترام لو انا محترم بخلى اللى قدامى يحترمنى غصب عنه هقول لحضرتك على حاجه انا شغال حالا فى مكتب استشارى معتمد فى وزاره النقل انا و اتنين مهندسين منهم مهندس نفس خبرتى وانا راتبى اكتر من راتبه والمهندس التانى للامانه بياخد زى واحنا التلاته خبره خمس سنوات والمساح اللى بيقف يغنى قدام الجهاز دا تلاقيه بس جديد معندوشى خبره زى المهندس الجديد اللى خريج هندسه شبرا بيبقى برضه معندوش خبره وده لانه جديد


----------



## mostafammy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

البرامج موجوده واخونا المساحيين موجودين وحتت الغه الانجليزيه 
الجملتين دول عجبنى اوى
البرامج اللى هيه زى ايه بقى اللى لو جيبت واحد يعرف شويه كمبيوتر على مبادىء اتوكاد تعلمه اى برنامج تصميم سواء لاند او سيفل او إيرث ورك او او او او 

هقول لحضرتك على حاجه بيجيلنا الهندى من بلده معهوشى شهاده او معاه بس ما يعادل دبلوم عندنا فى مصر معاه لغه وشويه اوامر اتوكاد وبعدين بيعدله سنه ولا حاجه ويتعلم من زميله اللى معاه فى المكتب وتلاقيه بعد كدا معاه خمس ست برامج ولغه برضه 
مش سبب كتير للمقارنه حتت البرامج واللغه


----------



## مصطفى المساح (26 أكتوبر 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> فرحان اوى بهندسه شبرا اهى هتنباع وهتنقل للمعهد العلى للتكنولوجيا بنها مع الاحتفاظ بسياده المعهد وهيبقى اسمها المعهد العالى للمساحه والتكنولوجيا احنا كدا يا مصريين بندور على الفرق مع انى قولتلك ممكن الظروف تكون اقوى من اى حد وتخليه ميكملشى فى كليه وتخليه يكمل فى معهد انا معايا معهد وبفضل من الله اشتغلت فى ارامكو وشركه الكهرباء السعوديه بأبها ومساح خريج معهد مساحه مش مهندس ومش بقول انى احسن واحد لا فى ملايين احسن منى بكتير بس دى مش طريقه حوار هوا المساح ابو خمسين فى الميه يابشمهندس انت احسن من ميت مساح مدام انت جيبت 100% فى الثانويه العامه والمساح جاب 50 % علشان 50% فى الميه دول المساح وحش كوخه انا قابلت مهندس كندى والله العظيم بيقولى فى كندا المساح راتبه ضعف راتب المهندس دا ده عندهم فى كندا مش هنا فى الملتقى والحمد لله الكليه بتنباع وهيبقى الكل سواسيه علشان محدش يقول المساح ابو 50% ونيجى للاحترام لو انا محترم بخلى اللى قدامى يحترمنى غصب عنه هقول لحضرتك على حاجه انا شغال حالا فى مكتب استشارى معتمد فى وزاره النقل انا و اتنين مهندسين منهم مهندس نفس خبرتى وانا راتبى اكتر من راتبه والمهندس التانى للامانه بياخد زى واحنا التلاته خبره خمس سنوات والمساح اللى بيقف يغنى قدام الجهاز دا تلاقيه بس جديد معندوشى خبره زى المهندس الجديد اللى خريج هندسه شبرا بيبقى برضه معندوش خبره وده لانه جديد


الاخ مصطفى اشكرك على ردك هذا 
يا حضرة مهندس المساحة ما تكذبش كذبة وترجع تصدقها 
انتم الى اقنعتم نفسكم بفكرة عقد المهندس وهى متوفرة لديكم وليست فينا 
انا خريج اداب فى بداية حياتى اتعلمت من مهندس مدنى اكن لة خالص احترامى مع انى كن سبب لزيادة معلوماتة زى ما عملت مهندسين شبرا 

مش عيب ان حد جديد يتعلم 
بس الغريب فعلا يا اخ مصطفى ان الكلية الوحديدة الى فيها قسم للمساحة هى هندسة شبرا
على مستوى الجمهورية 
فانتم يا خريج هندسة الوضع الشاز واليس نحن 
على مستوى الجمهورية هناك مهندس مدنى يعمل مشروخ التخرج فى الاعمال المساحية 
وهذا لا يعتبر تخصص ونما راجع لاهمية علم المساحة 
هناك مهندسين فى جميع المجلات عند تخرجهم يحتاجون من يمد ليهم يد العون 
فمثلا 
شاهد مهندس ميكانيكة نسى فوضة داخل طرمبة هيدروليك
طبعا انتم عارفين النتيجة
طب دة لية الصنيعى مش هيعمل كدة 
ما ينفعش ناخد نمازج منفردة ونعمها
اى حد حديث التخرج يحتاج للعون يجب ان نكون يد العون التى تمد لية
وليس يد الشر التى تمد للحض من شائنة


----------



## عبد الرحمن الوليد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا الاخ الذي سائل مهام مهندس المساحة فى الحقل 
1-زيارة المنطقة ورسم كاروكي للمنطقة ومعرفة طبيعة المنطقة 
2- رفع النقاط المراد رفعها وتحديدها وعمل معلم لها لكي يسهل الرجوع اليها
اما بنسبة لرفعها فتحسم على طبيعة العمل فنفرض 
اذا كان الرفع ارض اي تحديدها فلا نحتاج لجهاز يتم رفها بالمتر 
اما اذا وجدت عوائق وطلب منا رفع المناسيب او الاحدثيات اوغيرها فيتم استخدام الجهاز
علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى مهنس المساحة ان يجيد استخدام البرامج الهندسية وبرامج الكمبيوتر لان عمل المساح مرتبط في الموقع وفي المكتب 




مهنس المساحة يبدا عملة في الحقل وسوف تكون الاستفادة اكثر من المكتب
ولا يستطيع مهنس المساحة ان يفرق بين الاعمال المكتبية والاعمال الموقية 
لان الاعمال المكتبية مرتبطة دائما بلاعمال الموقعية
وشكرا


----------



## volcano222 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ردا على كل الاخوة اللى زعلانين من اللى قولتة سابقا المساحين دول افضل ناس فى الدنيا بحالها ومفيش زيهم ويا جماعة الخير معهد المساحة بياخد من 99% ويا عم قدام الكل لو تعرف امر اسمة oops على الاتوكاد بيعمل اية وامر اسمة overkill عاوزك ترد عليا وتبهدلنى وسط الناس اما بالنسبة للكلية فالبلد اللى كيلو ........ وصل فيها ل 10 جنية مش هتبيع كلية بكرة تبيع ناسها ده لو لسه محدش اشتراهم وردا على الحج بتاع اداب سبحان من له الدوام انتا مالك بالموال وداخل تطبل وخلاص هو انتا ليك علاقة بالمساحة اساسا المساحة عبارة عن معهد مساحة او هندسة شبرا انتا اية دخلك انتا تروح تشتغل مهندس جغرافيا


----------



## hosh123 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا شايف ان فى الموضوع ناس كتير خبطت فى بعض وده شىء مش كويس وانا بعاتب صاحب الموضوع اساسا لأنه عمل الموضوع وأكيد متوقع ان حاجه زى دى هتحصل لأنه المساحه بشكل عام كله مرتبطه ببعض سواء المساح أو الأخصائى أو المهندس لأنهم بيكملوا بعض .
انا خريج اداب وبشتغل فى المساحه من حوالى 7 سنوات منها 3 فى مصر وهناك لم اسمع بلقب مهندس المساحه رغم عملى فى واحده من كبرى شركات المشروعات البتروليه فى مصر ولاحظت ان كل من المهندس المدنى له شغله والمساح له شغله يعنى كل واحد بيعمل اللى عليه وبصراحه هناك جمله لاحظت وجودها اثناء عملى هناك ودائما اسمعها عند حدوث مشكله الجمله هى (الغلطه دى غلطه المساح ) وكنت بسأل دايما ليه يعنى ما الشغل اللى طلع فيه غلط مشترك فيه ناس تانيه ليه دايما كل الغلط عند المساح . والله غالبا لا يكون الخطأ من عنده بس هى جمله وبتتقال .
أما مهندس المساحه سمعت عنه هنا فى السعوديه وللعلم أنا بقالى 4 سنوات شغال هنا ولم يعمل معى مهندس مساحه غير مرة واحدة لمده شهرين . ومنذ مجيأى الى السعوديه وانا مسئول عن شغلى ولله الحمد بقالى 3 سنوات ونصف متولى أعمال المساحه المكتبيه (((( البرامج الهندسيه يعنى )))) وأعمال الموقع ونفذت حتى ا؟لأن 4 أنفاق و 3 كبارى . وله الحمد أستطاعت انى اعلم نفسى اللى مش عارفه يعنى الأوتوكاد مثلا اتعلمته على أصوله من الفلبنيين وباقى البرامج من الأنترنت وده طبعا يرجع لفضل ربنا عليا انه كرمنى بأنى بعرف انجليزى كويس ((مدارس حكومه مش خاصه )) .. بس فى النهايه انا عمرى ما قللت من شأن حد بس مش معنى كده انا خريج الاداب يقال له (( خلال أحد الردود هذا الموضوع )) أن يروح يشتغل مدرس جغرافيا أو ما الى ذلك يعنى .. 
النهايه أن كل واحد يحاول بعلمه ينفع غيره ولا ينظر الى الفوارق البسيطه دى .. واسف على الإطاله .


----------



## hosh123 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ردا على الأخ volcano222 بخصوص الأمرين اللى هو كاتبهم أرجو منه زيارة الرابطين دول لأن فيه الأجابه بتاعته 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?linkID=9240615&id=5166419&siteID=123112
http://www.ncsu.edu/project/graphicscourse/gc/acadtut/oops1.html

وكما قولت سابقا نحاول اننا نفيد الناس بعلمنا مش نتباهى عليهم بمجموعه أوامر فى برنامج العالم كله بيستخدمه ....


----------



## mostafammy (26 أكتوبر 2010)

والله مش عارف يا مهندس فلكانو مش عارف انت زعلان ليه وحقيقى انت متعرفشى ان الكليه بتتباع ومتعرفشى ان الطلبه عاملين مظاهرات دانتا مش متابع اخبار كليتك بقى 
وهيه الاوامر اللى فى الاتوكاد هيه اللى انت بختبرها المساحيين ياراجل دانتا قديم اوى طب اسال فى حاجه صعبه شويه


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*المجنون*

ياجماعة الخير لا تردوا على هذا المجنون ده واد معقد 
ارجو من ادارة المنتدى غلق الموضوع


----------



## volcano222 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ردا على (المحترم) عبدالله عبداللطيف ابن المرة ................. هو انتا مفكر ان انتا راجل يله قولى انتا ساكن فين وانتا 

هتشوف الجنان اللى على حق ربنا بقى انتا يا ابن ......... بتشتمنى انا 

يا اخى ...........ام المعهد على الكلية على اللى جابتك


----------



## mostafammy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اهى قلبت بخانقه فى الاخر ياريت المشرفين على المنتدى غلق الموضوع او حذفه


----------



## mostafammy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

والله عيب اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## مهاجر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*إخواني هذا لا يصح وهو غير مقبول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أعضاء قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق

للأسف أن هذا يحصل بين أعضاء قسم نشط كهذا القسم

إخواني هذا هو ملتقى المهندسين العرب ... ولا نقبل بمثل هذه المهاترات

الرجاء الترفع عن هذه الكلمات السيئة والردود الغير مناسبة ... وعلى الجميع التحلي بحس الخلق والأدب في المشاركات والردود

جزاكم الله خير وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا جماعة الخير انتم تلرون منذ بدء الحديث فى هذا الموضوع الاراء الغير مهذبة لهذا الشخص فولكانو وردوده الغير محترمة يرجى من ادارة الملتقى اذاحة هذا الشخص الذى يسب اى خريج معهد او كلية ظنا منه ان خريجى كليات الهندسة قد اتوا بما لم ياتى به الاوائل 
اتمنى الاستجابة لمطالبى بمعاقبة هذا الفولكنو على تلفظه بالفاظ قذرة وغلق الموضوع لان هذه الالفاظ لا توجد الا على المنتديات القذرة التى اظن انه دائم المتابعة لها


----------



## مصطفى المساح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المشرف على القسم
رجاء اغلاق الموضوع كما حدث فى المواضيع السابقه


----------



## مصطفى المساح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اظن انها طريقه سهلة اى حد عاوز يعمل موضوع يلم بية ردود كتير 
يدخل يتكلم فى الموضوع دة 
الموضوع دة اتكرر كذا مرة وكل مرة ينتهى بالغلق 
الظاهر ان الاخ مشرف القسم زهق من كتر ما قفلة 
يا سيدى انت مهندس ورينى شغلك خريج معهد ورينى شغلك خريج اداب بردة ورينا شغلك
نفهم حاجة فى ناس بتخرج من المعهد والله العظيم ومش بتعرف تقف على ميزان 
كذلك كلية الهندسة او كلية الاداب
وفى ناس محترمة فعلا تعرف تشغل الشغل ولو حتى مافيش اجهزة مساحة اساسا 
نحترم عقول بعض ونحترم نفسنا قبل دة 
علشان الناس تحترمنا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الفرق بين المهندس والمساح كالفرق بين العبد الأبيض والأسود عند الله عالزوجل........................
والمساحة هي الفرع الوحيد من بين فروع الهندسة المدنية التي لايختلف بها المهندس عن المساح بالمعلومات فهما يملكان نفس المعلومات المساحية ولكن المهندس لديه خلفية عن الهندسة المدنية فقط وإنما يحصل الفرق بينهما عن طريق العمل أي من يعمل أكثر ويعمل تحديث لمعلوماته باستمرار لأنه كل يوم في جديد وبالنهاية الخبرة هي الحد الفاصل للنجاح بهذا المجال ولاتأتي الخبرة دون العمل الحقلي والذي بدونه لن تتمكن من رسم خريطة حتى أو تعرف أي نقطة يجب أن تقوم برفعها ولكي تشعر بالأشخاص الذين سيعملون معك في المستقبل ولتعلم أن الله حق


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر للأخ مصطفى لأنه قال كلمة حق وأشكره على أخلاقه العاليه والتي تجسد روح الأسلام


----------



## كمال المجالي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكله الموجوده لدينا في نطاقنا العربي ان التصنيف يتم حسب الشهاده المعتمده وقد يكون تخصص المساحه من التخصصات القليله التي لايوجد قيها نوعا ما تمييز على الاقل ميدانيا حيث ان العمل الميداني نهمه الخبره اولا واخرا ز في الدول المتقدمه مساحيا كفرنسا يتم تحديث اددرجه الشهاده اما بالدراسه المياشره او عن طريق الخبره حيث تعطى شهادة علميه لكل سنه دراسيه ( "cycle A,B,C,C).حيث يمكن لكل الراغبين بتظوير اتفسهم الحصول على شهاده اعلى .انا شخصيا وجدت ان المساح لديه عمل ضخم في كل المشاريع التي يعمل بها حيث القاعده (المساح اول شخص يدخل واخر شخص يغادر المشروع ) ولكن الشهاده ليس لها قيمه من خلال خيرتي سوى الراتب ال1ي يحسب احيانا حسب الشهاده العلميه


----------



## المساح مسلم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مهندس المساحة والمساح اصدقاء فى العمل وخارج العمل ومكملين لبعض فى صالح العمل 
وهذا لا يمنع ان المساح الخبرة يجمع بين العمل الحقلى والمكتب لوحدة وكذالك المهندس 
ولكن القدرة الاكبر والصبر وقدرة على الاستحمال للمساح اكتر بكتير ( علشان البرستيج للمهندس مهم ) شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## lمعوض (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الكرام لابد من العمل بالموقع للمساح والمهندس فى بداية عملهم . لان كليهما اذا ما عملا بالمكتب فلن يكونا ناجحين .لان المهندس اذا خاف من حرارة الشمس والعمل الحقلى فلا يستطيع اكتشاف اخطاء المساحين وحلها بواسطة البرامج المساحية . والمساح يستطيع بعد فترة اكتساب الخبرة وتعلم البرامج المساحية وقد يفوق المهندس المبرمج على انة لا يعمل الا بالمكتب .(ويقول انا مهندس لا اعمل بالموقع) .
المفيد.......... المساحة عمل حقلى ومكتبى لابد من الممارسة ومعرفة البرامج المساعدة للعلم كى يحل المشاكل المواجهة . وانا لااعنى بذلك انه لا فرق بين المهندس والمساح بل هناك فرق فى المستوى التقنى واتخاذ القرارويظهر ذلك فى المواقع التى عملت بها .
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اغلقوا الموضوع يرحمكم الله


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعه المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح ولا خلاف فى ذلك والجدع اللى يشتغل ويثبت وجوده


----------



## يحي محمد حسن (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فصل الخطاب في الفوارق بين قدرات مهندس المساحة والمساح

لإقفال الجدل القائم منذ سنوات حول الفارق بين مفهومي قدرات مهندس المساحة المساحة والمساح (والتي أأمن بوجودها) أطلب من المهتمين بمعرفة الفوارق بين القدرتين إرسال سيرهم الذاتية (وسأكون أول المبادرين بذلك) إلى إدراة الموقع لإستنباط تلك الفوارق من خلال المؤهلات والقدرات المكتسبة.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mostafammy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هوا الموضوع ده مش عايز يتتقفل


----------



## engshoubra (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شايف ان هناك فرق لانه مهندس المساحه درس نظري بطريقه كبيره جدا_ وانا طالب بكلية الهندسه بشبرا واول الدفعه_ وان المساح معاه خبره عن المهندس في استخدام الجهزه وكمان المساح ميعرفش ينقل مثلا قريه سياحيه علي خريطه وبقياس رسم معين والكلام ده مع كامل احترامي للمساحين لانهم العنصر الاهم وفيه مهندسين لاتفهم ومساحين عاليين الجوده وانا شايف انه العلم والخبره يلتقيان معا في عملية المسح


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد حسب رأي الشخصي ، أن العمل في الحقل يجمع بين قراءة الخريطة والتوقيع على الطبيعة . 
لأن العمل المكتبي عبارة عن تخيل وارسم أما العمل في الحقل وتوقيع الخريطة على الطبيعة هو تخيلك ما في عقل الآخرين
أي هو اكتساب الخبرة .
أما الشمس والحرارة والغبار فكل طالب هندسة عندما دخل هذا القسم يعرف أن العمل في الشمس والغبار .
إذا لماذا اختار هذا العمل


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

لا بد أن يبدأ فى الحقل


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (18 نوفمبر 2010)

إلي كل الاخوه المساحين 
ساذج من يقول لك أنت تافه، فلكل شيء في هذه الدنيا خطره، مهما كان صغيرا أو ضئيلا
وقد تغير أنت الدنيا، وقد تفتح عينك غدا فتكشف شيئا، وقد تكون وأنت الجندي اليوم قائد المعركة غدا
...
و الي كل الاخوه المهندسين الذين يحتقرون المساحين أو يقللون من شأنهم
فقط لا تقل على أحد إنه تافه احترم كل شيء مهما صغر شأنه، الطفل والحشرة وزبال الطريق وجرسون المقهى وبهلوان 
السيرك ومن لا حيلة له أو صولجان في يده
فالله وحده يعلم من في الغد يكون في يده الصولجان
إذا فعلت ذلك فإنك سوف تخطو أول خطوة لتكون رجلا حكيما

د . مصطفي محمود 
الشيطان يحكم


----------



## المهندسةالملكةهاجر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع حلو بس المساحين شوية خالين راسهم براس المهندس رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مع احترامي لصاحب الموضوع لكن الموضوع لا يستحق كل هذا الاهتمام
وتضييع للوقت بضحالة الفكرة
كل شخص له علمه وخبرته
والبقاء للأفضل ... وآمل من المشرفين اغلاق هذا الموضوع وشطبه
​


----------



## ابوهشوم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لكل انسان عمله وعلمه
ولكل واجباته وحقوقه
بالنسبه لي شخصيا خبرتي 12 سنه لم اشاهد مهندس مساحه ولا اعرف الفرق بينه وبين المساح
وزفي النهايه اخي المهندس اخي المساح اخي من اي مهنه في مجال المشاريع الهندسيه
في نهايه كل مشروع سيقال ان مدير المشروع هو من انجز العمل وانتم كنتم نائمون
كلكم لم تفعلو شئ باستثناء المدير
تحياتي لكم جميعا وارجو اغلاق هذا الموضوع الخلافي بيننا 
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا مهندس مساحة ولكن لاأجد فرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساح


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كل مايقوم به مهندس المساحة من عمل أيضا يقوم به المساح بل إن بعض مهندسيين المساحة يتعلمون من المساح وأنا تعلمت كثيرا من المساحيين .ولكن تكون دائما العظمة لله


----------



## mostafammy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسةالملكةهاجر قال:


> الموضوع حلو بس المساحين شوية خالين راسهم براس المهندس رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه


راسهم براس المهندسين
شكرا 
علم المساحة نشاتة كانت تحت علم الخرائط وعلم الخرائط جزئ من علم الجغرافية 
انتم الى دخلاء علينا
ومش عاوز منك رد


----------



## mostafammy (22 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسةالملكةهاجر قال:


> الموضوع حلو بس المساحين شوية خالين راسهم براس المهندس رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه


انتى تعرفى ايه عن المساحه علشان تتكلمى 
اقعدى فى جنب وهاتيلك واحد ايس كريم بالشكولاته احسن


----------



## حسام86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسةالملكةهاجر قال:


> الموضوع حلو بس المساحين شوية خالين راسهم براس المهندس رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه


 



مشكورة 
انتي مبين عليكي شايفي حاليك ليش ما بعرف من اسميك كاتبي المهندسة الملكة هاجر انشالله تكوني ملكة
طيب أغلبية المسجلين بهالموقع هي إذا مو الكل مهندسين ما حدا كاتب اسم مهندس 
بس ليش شوفة هالحال عنديك 

ان لله في خلقه شؤون


----------



## ابو جابر77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ارى ان يكون المهندس ملم بجميع الاعمال الحقلية والمكتبية ويمارسها جميعا بيده ثم بعد ذلك عندما يكون قد اكتسب خبرة جيدة يمكن ان يكون عمله الحقلى اشراف فقط على المساح وتوجيهه افضل السبل لانجاز الاعمال ويتفرغ المهندس للاعمال المكتبية وهى الاهم


----------



## ابو جابر77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة كلنا سواء مهندسين او مساحين مكملين بعض وبلاش نجرح بعضينا والمسامح كريم


----------



## مصطفى المساح (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو جابر77 قال:


> ارى ان يكون المهندس ملم بجميع الاعمال الحقلية والمكتبية ويمارسها جميعا بيده ثم بعد ذلك عندما يكون قد اكتسب خبرة جيدة يمكن ان يكون عمله الحقلى اشراف فقط على المساح وتوجيهه افضل السبل لانجاز الاعمال ويتفرغ المهندس للاعمال المكتبية وهى الاهم


 لو فى حد يشرف على التانى يبقى اخصائى المساحة خريج الاداب هوة الاولى بدة مش بتاع هندسة 
والى معظم شغلة بيبقى مساحة مستوية


----------



## ahmede4444 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
ان عمل المهندس بصوره عامه يجب ان يبدا من الموقع ان امكن وتحت اشراف مهندسين اقدم منك خبرة في مجال العمل لكي تبدا بديه صحيحه انشاء الله وحاول ان تعلم من اصغر عامل في الموقع لانه اكثر خبره في مجال عمله ولكن حاول توجيه تدريجيا 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## الانيين (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو مساعدتي 
أنا فني مساحة تعينت مؤخرا و أريد منكم ان تعرفوني ع مهام المساحين إذ امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamidbabiker (6 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
سلام الله عليكم
انا في اعتقادي والله اعلم والحاجة البعرفها من ما بدينا في عمل المساحة انه لا فرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساح 
وتسمية المساح جاءت من دول الخليج لان بعض الدول الخليجية ليس بها كليات تختص في علم المساحة . 
العمل واحد لانهم درسوا في كلية واحدة ولا فرق بينهم وذا كنت مخطي فارجو تصحيحي 
كما ذكرت لكم والله اعلم والتدرج يبدا من مهندس مساحة وتقني وفني وكلهم يودون نفس الغرض والفرق يكون في الدرجة سوى كانت علمية او مالية 000 في دول الخليج يقولون للذي درس خمس سنوات مساح وثلاث سنوات مساح وسنتين مساح والذي اكتسبها بالخبرة ويعمل عمل المساحة يقولون له مساح فهذه مجرد تسمية ليس الا والله اعلم


----------



## adel104 (6 يوليو 2011)

ميزة العمل الهندسي عموماً أنه (عــمــلــــي) لهذا لاحظت أنني في أثناء الدراسة (خمس سنوات بجامعة الخرطوم) لاحظت أنني إكتسبت المؤهل العلمي فالصورة عندي ذات بعدين لكن عندما إلتحقت بالحياة العملية صدمت بأن الصورة ثلاثية لأنني بالعمل الحقلي عرفت المشكلات التي تحتاج إلى حلول في الحقل ،لهذا لاحظت أن الذين إلتحقوا بالعمل المكتبي يخطئون أخطاء مميتة .


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (6 يوليو 2011)

برنامج الgis ملك الذي يعرف جميع خفاياء اكيد يجلس بالمكتب افضل 

وشكراً على الاطروحة


----------



## kesbah (6 يوليو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى الزملاء لا داعى للتعصب بين المهندس والمساح المهم الاستفادة والتقدم والازدهار واثبات الذات فى الموقع والمكتب وتعلم ما هو جديد فى هذا التخصص وترك العصبية الى التخصصات الاخرى التى تحقد على المساحة والعاملين بها لان المساحة علمها يتطور بسرعة رهيبة فهى العمود الفقرى لاى مشروع وطبعا التخصصات الاخرى هجال عماهم معروف لا جديد بة النهارة المساحة علم معترف بة عالميا يتطور كل يوم اقمار صناعية - نظم معلومات تطور عسكريا خلاصة الموضوع ان نترك الخلافات اليسيطة ونركز كل اهتمامنا على اكتسلب المزيد من العلم لافادة اوطنانا العربية والاسلامية وشكرا


----------



## عادل عبد الحميد (11 يوليو 2011)

البدايه الصحيحه فى الموقع ولفترات طويله لمعرفه المشكلات ومعها بنسبه بسيطه مكتب فنى للرسم والربط بين الموقع ومتتطلباته والمكتب وما تعرفه يجب ان يزداد كل يوم وفى نظرى المساح المتفوق او المهندس الشاطر الذى لا يخطاء مساحيا لان خطاء ا
لمساحه لا يغتفر والاشطر هو من يحل المشكلات بدون خسائر والله الموفق


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (15 يوليو 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 يوليو 2011)

والله العظيم كوميديا الى بتحصل دة 
تخيلوا اننا عمال نتعارك على كرسى وكل واحد عاوز يقعد علية مع ان الغرفة فاضية ومالينة كراسى 
هوة دة حال المهندس والمساح واخصائئى المساحة 
تخيلوا انى بكلم كدة وفى عامل بنجالى كان شغال مع واحد صحبى فى الشركة بتاعتى فى جدة 
العامل دة لا يحمل شهادات ولا لغات ولا اى حاجة 
صحبى علمة يدوس الزرار 
دلوقتى الشركة هنا عملاة مساح وبكرة ممكن يكون مهندس 
وهوة مجرد انة بيدوس الزرار
واحنا هنا بنتخانق على القاب وهبل 
بزمتكم احنا كلنا مش اغبية .......


----------



## marsen (21 يوليو 2011)

لا يوجد فرق الأجتهاد يعود الى جهد الشخصي و ذكاء المهندس او المساحة فهناك مساحين لهم قدرة اكثر من المهندسي او بالعكس


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

الفرق البديهي انه المهندس عمله مكتبي والمساح عمله حقلي ولكن يفضل للمهندس ان يكون على دراية كافية بالعمل الحقلي ايضا


----------



## ناصر الزهيري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انت تريد ان 
تصبح شى ء فلابد ان تصعد الجبال فلا تقلي الشمس ولاالحر فهذا هو عمل المساح الجيد


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
أحترم أراء جميع المهندسين
ولكن ...
انا اعمل كمساح في شركة مقاولات في السعودية و مطالب مهنتي هي : ( رسم المخططات علي برامج الكاد - رفع و توقيع النقاط الارضيه بالتوال - اعمال الميزان بالكامل - عمل حصر للكميات - عمل حصر نهائي للمشروع - عمل المستخلصات و رفعها مع مهندس المشروع ) و المساح هنا ينتقل من مشروع صرف الي طرق الي انشاءات الي شبكات الي آخرة 
هذا ما أعملة فهل من تعليق ؟


----------



## سلاسا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اني في تصوري ان هذا الموضوع ناتج من الحساسية والانانية الموجودة بين المهندس والمساح حيث ان المهندس ينضر دائما الى الترتيب حسب الشهادة اما المساح ينضر الى مواجهة وحل المشاكل التي تنتج من بعض المهندسين الذين لايمضون في الحقل الابضعة دقائق اما المساح فهو الشخص الذي يتفاعل مع الموقع نضريا وعمليا وهذا لايعني الغاء دور المهندس ولكن لو ذققت النضر الى فرق الدراسة بين البكلوريوس والدبلوم لوجدت الفرق في امور ليست جوهرية من حيث علم المساحة .فكم من مهندس لايميز بين الشمال المغناطيسي ولا الجغرافي ولا يعرف اي شي عن نضرية اخطاء وتصحيحات مساحية وغيرها من الامور لكن الكثير من المساحين يعملون على كل الاجهزة وكل البرامج المساحية فالنتيجة علم المساحة علم مفتوح لكل من يريد التطور مع الجد والمثابرة.وشكرا على الاطالة , م.سلاسا خريبط


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الناس بتطلع القمر واحنا لسة بنتكلم الفرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لااله الا الله


----------

